
Embracing Conway's law - AndrewDucker
https://wingolog.org/archives/2015/11/09/embracing-conways-law
======
yodon
Shoot, now I'm that guy who complains about article titles - It's a fine
article but I'm not sure what if anything it has to do with Conway's law,
which states "Organizations build architectures which mimic the communication
structure of the organization." There doesn't seem to be much if any
discussion of communications, organizations, or architectures in the article.

------
timlyo
I'm getting a webpage not available error. Has anyone got a mirror?

~~~
cronjobber
Try without https: [http://wingolog.org/archives/2015/11/09/embracing-conways-
la...](http://wingolog.org/archives/2015/11/09/embracing-conways-law)

